# Spain - Wildspot



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

Found a couple of good wilspots in the last couple of weeks in Spain. One is west of Mojacar, about 2 kms, directly on the coast. The other is in Torrevieja next to the Mercadona. 
I´ll post the lat, long within the next day or so.
Anyone know of any good wild spots between Torrevieja and Barcelona ?
It´s getting hot here now and Mojacar by the beach is a fine way to pass the winter days!
Jonh


----------



## 88832 (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE:It´s getting hot here now and Mojacar by the beach is a fine way to pass the winter days!
Jonh>


Yeah, we get the picture John  Don't rub it in :lol: 
Enjoy!

Crackpot.


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi Jonh, there´s a
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htmfrench site, where you can find some spanish s...own to find "espagne"
Good luck. Franz Peter


----------



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Franz Peter, found one which may be of help.

Mojacar wild spot 037 deg 04 mins 55 secs N
001 deg 51 min 02 secs W


Torrevieja, La Zenia
037 deg 55 mins 57 secs N
000 deg 43 mins 38 secs W

also Torrevieja, La Zenia but didn´t stop here

037 deg 55mins 51 secs N
000 deg 43 mins 12 secs W

The Mojacar spot has quitye a number of vans and is conveniently located for Mojacar and the surrounding area. 
Jonh


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I know the Mojacar site. Went there 5 years ago when I was scouting for Wild Camping sites from Perpignan to Gibraltar with the intention of going mobile. We have Dutch friends who still go there every year. We tend to stay north of Benidorm now because most of our friends are situated around there. Besides, where else can you get a Chino 4 course meal for £2.50 ?  The trouble is that the Spanish are cracking down on Wild Camping on the Costas. We used to camp on Vilanova Ila Getru beach just south of Barcelona. Now no Camping allowed. Used to camp in Altea (where for 5 years we had a caravan on a site) and Albir. Both just north of Benidorm. Either in the streets or on the beach. Now not allowed. Denia is the same etc. We still have one spot south of Barcelona which is right next to the beach and dunes, but there is a lot of building going on around the area.  Having changed our Motorhome this winter, we have not managed to get over to Spain for the winter this time so we don't know what the situation is.  But we do have friends with a very nice parking spot.


----------

